# Feisty Fawn is out -- what does everyone think?



## starkruzr (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm curious if it's any easier to install/use Beryl now than it was before.  Are there sensible defaults in place?  Is Beryl installed by default?

I'm also VERY interested to see if upstart (the parallel boot system that replaced SysVInit) has had better use made of it since they introduced it in Edgy.  It would, in my opinion, make Linux REALLY usable on laptops.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like it better... alot.  Also, linux right now is on my laptop as the only OS.  PC for games, but linux is so much better, and alot cooler.


----------



## starkruzr (Apr 23, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I like it better... alot.  Also, linux right now is on my laptop as the only OS.  PC for games, but linux is so much better, and alot cooler.



That's good to know.  I've been considering putting it exclusively on my desktop and just getting rid of the old buggy install of XP that's on there entirely.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2007)

You play games?  If not, Fawn all the way.


----------



## DIBL (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been running Feisty Kubuntu (32-bit) and Ubuntu (64-bit) since their Beta release, on the same Intel platform with Nvida 7900GS graphics card. Although Edgy was not exactly unstable, funny things could happen at times.  Feisty doesn't seem to be that way.

Improvements:

- nvidia-glx-new package in repos includes newest -9755 Nvidia driver
- Yes, Beryl is now in the standard repos, and seems more stable (but still not bug-free!)
- new libata drivers seem to have the bugs all worked out, as far as I can tell
- Improved installer and partitioner

I have the impression that the 64-bit Ubuntu system is less stable, on the same hardware - I can't get the Nvidia driver to accept my notion of a default resolution, for example, although the 32-bit installation is happy to come up at 1600x1200.  Also, no Flash Player for 64-bit Firefox.  All in all, I'm considering dumping the 64-bit OS and taking another look in 5 years where there's some software for it.

My two cents' worth.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 25, 2007)

64bit = no.  32bit = stable.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 25, 2007)

Does the 64 bit seem much faster?

I did a clean install of Feisty Fawn on my 2nd rig, and it didnt seem anything changed. I rarely use it, so I can really only comment that it still works.


----------



## DIBL (Apr 25, 2007)

64-bit is no faster for any 32-bit apps -- actually I measured it slightly slower.  But the gurus say it is faster for CD ripping and encoding, and stuff where there are 64-bit apps available.  I think we're mostly waiting for 64-bit software.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 26, 2007)

I like 32bit.  64 bit, not noticeable.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 27, 2007)

doesnt work with my main rig, even trying install in safe graphics mode. guessing because of the ati card


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 28, 2007)

ok i installed kubuntu fiesty with the alternative disc on my laptop. for some reason the live cd would load fine but i couldnt install from it. still no dice on my main rig...

anyway i like it. it hogs more resources than freebsd but i dont have to hassle with flash/java now since it works well on linux. a bit of a trade off i guess.


----------



## vooper (Apr 28, 2007)

*Feisty Fawn Looks Great plus hardware questions*

I haven't loaded it yet, but running from cd is noticeably better than the last version I tried.

I'll be setting up a P5WD2-E Premium , a p4 550j with scythe infinity cooler , xfx GF6600 , 2x512mb pc4200 ram & ultra Xfinity 500w psu. 

Would like to run F.Fawn 4 fun& graphics and win2K for work as quietly and quickly as possible.

Currently use a maxtor ata133 IDE drive. 

Would I gain any noticeable speed by getting a SATA2 HD?

Any tips on overclocking the p4 would be welcome.

 vooper


----------



## DIBL (Apr 29, 2007)

Feisty has the new "libata" and "wodim" drivers for hard drives and CD/DVD drives.  It seems to be a solid system, although folks who are accustomed to seeing "hd" vs "sd" are a little befuddled, because they are all "sd" now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2007)

Ya confused me I was like "wtf?" but then saw the change...


----------

